# Who makes wide MTB shoes besides Lake?



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

I have big paddle feet. Lake shoes have worked but are hard to find and low quality. Any suggestions?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Giro Privateer HV (high volume) are great for Fred Flintstone feet like mine. I also have some Lake MX 170W's but like the Giros better, and replacing the Lakes cable is a PITA. FYI I found the Giros to run very small though nice and wide- I went up two sizes to get a good fit- YMMV


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Five Tens .


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

Giro, Sidi, Shimano & Bont. The Giro's will be best bang for the buck, Sidi's will last a long time and Bont will give you custom molding and a great price.


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

mtn_man2 said:


> Giro, Sidi, Shimano & Bont. The Giro's will be best bang for the buck, Sidi's will last a long time and Bont will give you custom molding and a great price.


I was on the same quest and found nearly the same. 
Sidi = Spendy, flashy, nothin special.
Giro = even the wide might not fit.
Bont = good bang for the buck and I thought it was my favorite till...
Shimano = new favorite. They fit my feet spot on (YMMV), the price was reasonable and they seem to hold up reasonably well.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Specialized shoes run wider as do Giro.


----------



## FlowMaster23 (Mar 2, 2013)

i have a wide foot, and i just bought a regular 13.5 comp mtb shoe by specialized. i know they have the same shoe in wide, so there is an option. and im sure specialized makes other shoes in wide too. or you possibly special order in wide, im not totally sure bout that though


----------



## SpeedStarr (Jan 19, 2012)

I wear wide New Balance trail runners for everyday shoes and five ten Impacts when I ride and they are plenty wide for me.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

This is more an observation than a recommendation. I bought and returned some Shimano XC30s and essentially traded them for a special order M088 wide shoe. While the M088 is bigger, the width of the sole does not appear any wider than the standard or the XC30. I feel like I'm penalized for my feet and I will not be following the trend of women slicing off their pinky toe to fit into some shoes. I can't afford to get Sidis and I hate that it appears they have the most accommodating wide spd shoe out there. I haven't been able to find Lake in the store. I've been to 4 LBSs and tried on pretty much every mtb shoe they had in my size. I'm gonna stick with these since my old Spesh sports snapped in 2, but I don't have to be happy about it.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

I went with the Giro Privateer. They were about $150. I'm sure I could have gotten them cheaper online but went with the LBS. They actually had a really nice all around fit and seem to be made with durable construction. Time will tell.

They didn't come with toe cleats (which I like for the daily hike-a-bike) and the buckles grind into dirt and rocks if sitting cross legged. Small issues IMHO.

So far it seems like an excellent purchase. Versus my Lakes which cracked the heel cup on my third ride....


Make some thing better happen.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a air of Lake MX331's my feet are like paddles, I couldn't find anything that came close to fitting. The Lakes have been thrashed to death yet they haven't had any problems, nothings broken and with the custom fit system they fit like a glove.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got a EEE right foot and a EE left. I had been riding Lakes for several years, until last year they seemed like they were in Limbo, couldn't find any wide ones, and they seemed to be using the Boa system on everything ( I personally don't like Boa closure shoes ). So I picked up a pair of shimano m088 in wide and I like them. They aren't really that wide, but by leaving the velcro loose they've broken in nicely. The shimanos are probably as wide as the Lakes. I can't justify sidi's as a I do a lot of trail work and just destroy shoes, not to mention I've blown out the side seams on every pair I've owned because they still aren't wide enough.


----------

